# How does a Sentra SE-R VSpec compare to...



## vyse.04 (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm going to be buying a car this Februrary, and I'm torn between a Sentra and a Mitsubishi Lancer Ralliart. Both of their times are almost identical (0-60, 1/4 Mile, etc.), so that doesn't help any. If someone here has test driven a Lancer before they purchased a Sentra, could you give me any insight as to why you chose the Sentra over the Lancer; or could anyone else give their impressions on how reliable/the performance of their SE-R VSpec? Thanks, and I appreciate any responses.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

vyse.04 said:


> I'm going to be buying a car this Februrary, and I'm torn between a Sentra and a Mitsubishi Lancer Ralliart. Both of their times are almost identical (0-60, 1/4 Mile, etc.), so that doesn't help any. If someone here has test driven a Lancer before they purchased a Sentra, could you give me any insight as to why you chose the Sentra over the Lancer; or could anyone else give their impressions on how reliable/the performance of their SE-R VSpec? Thanks, and I appreciate any responses.


There was a write up on the both. Bascily the Spec V can out corner the lancer, BUT the lancer comes with all weather tires compared to z rated summer tires and 17" rims that the Spec V has. As far as I know, mitsu still uses timming belts and the dealer charges out the arse to replace them. Spec V has a timming chain.

Personaly, I would walk away from both, but if you are choosing between the two, go with the spec v. If you need to drive in the snow, buy different tires or you will wreck your car.


----------



## Spec V Girl (Jul 31, 2004)

I was trying to choose between the both of them. I went with the Spec V because...I believe that the Spec will out perform the Ralliart. I liked the front end better as well


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

welcome to the forums. i dont own a spec but a good friend of mine has one. i was extremely impressed when he got his. it accelerated good had nice torque and handled really well. im not famaliar at all with the lancer ralli art. but if i had to choose bewteen the two id choose the spec v. but if your looking to buy a brandy new spec look at the other cars spending a few more bucks and you could get a much faster ride. but if your set on a spec go for it im sure ull be pleased. im sure other spec owners will chime in

rich


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/roadtests/0407scc_comparo/

enjoy 
I'de take the spec, it is an all around nicer car.


----------



## vyse.04 (Dec 3, 2004)

Thank you so much for that direct comparison. I read the Motor Trend comparison, but it included a Focus, Ralliart, Sentra and WRX (they also placed in that order). I will be in Illinois for awhile, but since I'm getting my car towards the end of Winter, I'm hoping there won't be much snow on the ground. One last thing, I've read that Brembos actually cause more harm than good because of the lack of ABS. Which route would you recommend for basically everyday driving? I don't plan on racing, however I do plan to mod my car because I hate the feeling of driving slow, and I'm all for acceleration. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Spec V Girl (Jul 31, 2004)

vyse.04 said:


> Thank you so much for that direct comparison. I read the Motor Trend comparison, but it included a Focus, Ralliart, Sentra and WRX (they also placed in that order). I will be in Illinois for awhile, but since I'm getting my car towards the end of Winter, I'm hoping there won't be much snow on the ground. One last thing, I've read that Brembos actually cause more harm than good because of the lack of ABS. Which route would you recommend for basically everyday driving? I don't plan on racing, however I do plan to mod my car because I hate the feeling of driving slow, and I'm all for acceleration. Thanks again for all your help.


If the option is Bembos w/o ABS or ABS w/o brembos. I would go with the ABS. Seems to be alot safer if you think about it.

I am getting some aftermarket Rotors and EBC brake pads....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

without a doubt, the spec is the better car.

and with Mitsu motor's financial position, i'd be wary of buying a new car from them right now.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Spec V Girl said:


> If the option is Bembos w/o ABS or ABS w/o brembos. I would go with the ABS. Seems to be alot safer if you think about it.
> 
> I am getting some aftermarket Rotors and EBC brake pads....



negative. ABS is fine for people who can't drive.

Learn how to use brakes without ABS and you'll make much shorter stops than those with abs....simple fact 


ABS is for idiot drivers who just stab the brake pedal in all conditions.


----------



## vyse.04 (Dec 3, 2004)

My only problem is for a month or so I'll be dealing with icy conditions. It'd suck to have to stop suddenly, and have my wheels lock up on me. Or, is this fairly uncommon? Most of the people who had problems with Brembos admitted they were racing at the time their wheels locked up when they slammed the brakes, and I don't really plan racing. So maybe the Brembos would work out in the end. Lower insurance costs with ABS and Side Air Bags however...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Spec V Girl said:


> If the option is Bembos w/o ABS or ABS w/o brembos. I would go with the ABS. Seems to be alot safer if you think about it.
> 
> I am getting some aftermarket Rotors and EBC brake pads....


To what I understand the Brembo does not have ABS because it would lock up anyways. Threshold braking takes care of the need for ABS. The only time I would say ABS would be safer might be snow, and I hate driving in snow anyway.

And I would steer clear of EBC. They suck. As a general, organic compounds suck.


----------



## vyse.04 (Dec 3, 2004)

One last thing, any idea how a VSpec would compare to an SRT-4 (I've never been a fan of Neons until this model)? I'm thinking the Lancer would be a bad choice because I've been hearing a lot about Mitsu's problems in the vehicle department.

My original plan was to get the VSpec, then possibly purchase a Turbo-Kit when I have the extra money. However, with the SRT-4, it comes with a Turbo engine, and I wouldn't have to waste the warranty. I've heard the Neon's handling isn't that great, but I could opt for Suspension modifications as opposed to Engine ones. Or is the Sentra that much better/reliable than a Neon? Thanks again, and sorry for so many questions lol... I think this is the last one.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

SPEC V. SPEC V. SPEC V. 

Not vspec.

you are talking apples and oranges w/the SPEC V and the SRT/4. Turbo, over 200 hp, and higher insurance. The SPEC V is considered an econobox for insurance purposes.

oh, for everyone else, the caps on spec v was only for emphasis.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

depends what you like. their is no denying the srt-4 is fast like a bat out of hell with a 13.7 quarter mile time stock for the 04s. the specs on autoX tracks dominate srts belive it or not. as far as styling, its all preference. i would imagine insurance on the srt-4 may be slightly higher, gas somewhat lower, (yes they do have that lackluster sustension). as far as reliability, the 04 spec and srt seem to hold their own (not really enough long term miles logged to say too much). it is also apparent that the spec is priced much lower and you can negotiate for the specs much moreso than the srt. i would imagine if you can work your deal 15-15.5 you could get a new one with some options (if you get a spec, do not get the sunroof, actually dont ever get a sunroof if you want to make a fast car) as far as warranty, dodge is much better than nissan; least around here it is. we own a nissan and a dodge; nissan dealerships have inconsistancy (they range from somewhat helpful to str8 out rude as hell) and dodge dealerships have always been accomidating. maybe that varies somewhere else. as far as the spec v turbo kit, their are two or three that work well and have been logged somewhat long term (the pti kit has by multiple people). these cars run about 250WHP on 6-8 PSI boost. their are even a few specs in the high 12s although they may have juiced up the boost a bit more and over 8 PSI is not thought to be safe on stock internals. tuner parts for the spec are growing; AEBS IMO may likely be the ones to semi-mass-produce high quality (aka expensive) internals that would let us run much higher horsepower numbers.

either car you pick you will be happy with.


----------



## vyse.04 (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for that GREAT explanation... And I'll call it VSpec... I mean Spec V from now on.  My bad.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

NickZac said:


> The only time I would say ABS would be safer might be snow, and I hate driving in snow anyway.


I have to disagree with this. Driving in Snow is much safer with ABS disconnected. The reason being is that a fully locked wheel actually results in shorter stopping distances in snow than an unlocked wheel because the locked wheel builds up a wall of snow in front of it. Steering control can be regained by pumping the brakes.

On ice however, probably 99% of drivers would perform better with ABS. In keeping with some of what chimmike said, the world would be a better place if people learned threshold braking and were better prepared for panic stops and avoidance manoeuvres rather than relying on things like ABS. I have avoided some very bad situations (ever have a deer pop out in front of you at 60mph?) because of techniques I have learned through racing, I just wish my insurance company realized it.

PS - I _love_ driving in snow. I wish we had more.

PPS - As for Mitsubishi, they have one of the best warranties going, but they are really bad for honouring it, they seem willing to do a lot to get out of claims.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

FCS said:


> I have to disagree with this. Driving in Snow is much safer with ABS disconnected. The reason being is that a fully locked wheel actually results in shorter stopping distances in snow than an unlocked wheel because the locked wheel builds up a wall of snow in front of it. Steering control can be regained by pumping the brakes.
> 
> On ice however, probably 99% of drivers would perform better with ABS. In keeping with some of what chimmike said, the world would be a better place if people learned threshold braking and were better prepared for panic stops and avoidance manoeuvres rather than relying on things like ABS. I have avoided some very bad situations (ever have a deer pop out in front of you at 60mph?) because of techniques I have learned through racing, I just wish my insurance company realized it.
> 
> ...


I will take your word on it as I have had little experience driving in snow and ice. Last few years I have had summer tyres on so when we got the little snow we did, I didnt drive. In dry and wet I completely hate ABS (somewhat because I had a 1996 Pontiac that had very very oversensative sensors and I did not like the feel...it was almost as if I was not in control of the car). Personally, I prefer SS brake lines and a semi-carbon pad with no ABS. Any stop I could need to make would be no problem. Not to mention if drivers, especially American drivers, learned to always be sure they had somewhere to go in case their current path becomes blocked, then fewer accidents would occur. Way too many American drivers look solely at the car in front of them, rarely check their mirrors or search for alternative routes, talk on phones way too fucking much and even watch videos, and really cheap out on tyres and brakes. Americans view driving as a right and not as a responsibility or priveledge and it costs lives, quite a few lives in fact. If Americans (I cant speak for other countries) would realize that driving takes all of your attention and would hang up the fucking phone, actually go to a driving school and/or learn how to meneuver in the case of problem (I am not talking about a driving class), not cheapskate on important parts and actually pay attention, we would have much fewer fatalities. You mention deer which is ironic; I was driving home and on Dullaney Valley Road one poped out while I was doing as you said 60 (MPH). What do you know, I was focusing on driving, saw the deer with plenty of time, located the right place to veer and the Carbotechs and my fancy footwork did the rest stopping the car on a dime. What could have easily been an accident was just an inconvienence and it was avoided with premium parts and knowing how to use them, and happily ABS free.

Sorry to go off topic but you got me started FCS.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

car choice is relative to what you want the car to do.

I got my spec-v becuase of the handling and the stout stock engine because i do not plan on doing heavy mods to it. The lancer is nice, but its not all that great. I drove one when i was looking for a car. I liked the fit and finish on the sentra better than the mitsu. but hey, the 4g63 motor from an evo fits right in there. 

just ask yourself what you want the car to do for you. and then make a choice


----------



## Spec V Girl (Jul 31, 2004)

http://newcars.cars.com//compare/Co...acode2=USB40MIC101D0&state=AA&ExtPrimaryCode=


----------



## Spec V Girl (Jul 31, 2004)

chimmike said:


> negative. ABS is fine for people who can't drive.
> 
> Learn how to use brakes without ABS and you'll make much shorter stops than those with abs....simple fact
> 
> ...


Apperantly you have never drove on the East Coast....  

You need ABS for the idiots that pull out infront of you, In MD if you hit a car in the rear it is automatically your fault...Therefore we have this thing called the Baltimore Space, if you have more then a car length in from of you someone will fill it  

yeah, ABS is supposed to help with keeping the wheels from locking up, My Del Sol does not have ABS and if someone pulls out infront of me, I always skid the tires  

Its also cheaper to have a car with ABS as far as insurance goes


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Spec V Girl said:


> Apperantly you have never drove on the East Coast....
> 
> You need ABS for the idiots that pull out infront of you, In MD if you hit a car in the rear it is automatically your fault...Therefore we have this thing called the Baltimore Space, if you have more then a car length in from of you someone will fill it
> 
> ...


You have no idea what threshold braking is... I live in MD and I will never drive with ABS. I live with big brakes and big knowledge. If you know how to properly brake, then the car will only lock when you make it lock.


----------



## Spec V Girl (Jul 31, 2004)

NickZac said:


> You have no idea what threshold braking is... I live in MD and I will never drive with ABS. I live with big brakes and big knowledge. If you know how to properly brake, then the car will only lock when you make it lock.


Come on now, This was about what was proper to get, Just because you know how to brake properly w/o ABS doesnt mean someone else does. I know for a fact that it will lower insurance rates. I pay $80 for full coverage and then some. That is what I was paying on my 93 Del Sol.  

Insurance companies wont care if you have brembo brakes on your car, It was just a matter of saftey over a " Cool Option"


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

vyse.04 said:


> I'm going to be buying a car this Februrary, and I'm torn between a Sentra and a Mitsubishi Lancer Ralliart. Both of their times are almost identical (0-60, 1/4 Mile, etc.), so that doesn't help any. If someone here has test driven a Lancer before they purchased a Sentra, could you give me any insight as to why you chose the Sentra over the Lancer; or could anyone else give their impressions on how reliable/the performance of their SE-R VSpec? Thanks, and I appreciate any responses.


I actually bought the sentra 2.5 S and am still caught up in the dilemma. I just love the way a bright yellow ralliart looks and I am still looking for a trade. I know I probably have a better car but looks matter more and the ralliart did handle pretty good.


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

if you wanna save money go with the spec v, if you want to drive in the snow go with the lancer, just know that the spec v came in 3rd place in the rally races agaist the sti and lancer. i live in the colorado, were it snows a lot do hear, and if you plan to drive it in the mountains dont use the spec v, cuz even with snow tires, if its more then a cuple of inchs on the group you will be sliding all over.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nottasin, you're thinking about an AWD evo, not the FWD lancer


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

yep you are right, my bad.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no biggie. The EVO is a monster tough to beat. However with stock tires on the Spec V, you're right, it sucks in the snow. throw on some steelies and snow tires and you'll be good to go


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

The SRT-4 is a good car a freind of mine said it was like an STi with bad suspension but the acceleration was the same the SRT will pop up cause of the susp when you get on it and personally I think they are ugly but they are suppose to be a good car and they are harder to negotiate on. The dealer didnt wont to budge hardly at all on the sticker


----------



## nissanforumBlakeT (Dec 10, 2004)

*no idea what you're talking about*



FCS said:


> I have to disagree with this. Driving in Snow is much safer with ABS disconnected. The reason being is that a fully locked wheel actually results in shorter stopping distances in snow than an unlocked wheel because the locked wheel builds up a wall of snow in front of it. Steering control can be regained by pumping the brakes.
> 
> On ice however, probably 99% of drivers would perform better with ABS. In keeping with some of what chimmike said, the world would be a better place if people learned threshold braking and were better prepared for panic stops and avoidance manoeuvres rather than relying on things like ABS. I have avoided some very bad situations (ever have a deer pop out in front of you at 60mph?) because of techniques I have learned through racing, I just wish my insurance company realized it.
> 
> ...


I live in Indiana and the only time that I have ever driven in snow without ice underneath it is when the snow is slush and it doesn't even act like show at that consistency. In February of 2003 I drove my Spec V in a very bad snowstorm and it handled very well and stopped when I wanted it to stop...of course when I went to start again the 3 inches of snow I was driving through with ice under it made it almost impossible to move with the stock Continental semi-racing slick tires without the performance grip on dry pavement shitty shit ass tires that they put on it were more for digging trenches as the car skidded to the side and back.

I have since changed my tires to toyo prozes FZ4 and they haven't seen a winter yet so I'm hoping that the deeper tread and more aggressive pattern will move snow better than before. ps I still hate the continental tires


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

pretty much if you plan to do some winter driving in the mountains, go with a awd or 4wd, especially if you live some in a place were it could drop 6-12 inches of snow in a few hours. I love my spec v, but even with snow tires, when i am driving in the mountians, it just doesnt cut it. My homie has a STI with bliztec snow tires, and that car will go side ways if you want it too. But ask any one with a spec v, 6spd man, and they will say off the start it kills every one, and loses in 3rd gear. 

Here is a question for yalls, which is better, turbo the ser, or super charging it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nissanforumBlakeT said:


> I have since changed my tires to toyo prozes FZ4 and they haven't seen a winter yet so I'm hoping that the deeper tread and more aggressive pattern will move snow better than before. ps I still hate the continental tires



No Z rated tire is going to be good in snow man.


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

nissanforumBlakeT said:


> I still hate the continental tires


aaaammmannn to dat bro. they suck. i decided to try the falkins, and they arnt too bad.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if your in the mountains and you get a spec, the hepelpticas or whatever they are called is going to be what you will need. the continentals arent bad for oem although there is room for improvement.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

NickZac, se on "Nokian Hakkapeliitta 2."
http://www.nokiantyres.com/passengercars_product_en?product=610494&name=NOKIAN+HAKKAPELIITTA+2


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ok, some maybe im not the best speller on the planet


----------

